# Has the nub theory been wrong for any of you?



## Rahma

.


----------



## Misscalais

I've only seen it be wrong a few times ( I've never got a good enough shot to see a nub on any of my babies so no personal experience ) I think your bub looks like a boy though.


----------



## whigfield

I think it is more likely for girl guesses to be wrong and turn out to be boys than the other way around. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Dinah93

My first baby had a clear nub, 14/15 guesses were for a boy and she's a very girly girl - so yes, can definitely be wrong.


----------



## Foreign Chick

just saw this nub shot on Ingender 12+0 EVERYONE guessed :pink: (of course) and turns out today... it's a BOY lol hope that answers your question :) 

https://ingender.com/Peep/74/74423/6a9eb24b-bfac-475c-acee-2fb8298817da.jpg


----------



## tryfor2

Don't be ashamed to admit to gender disappointment. It's a real thing. I experienced it myself last pregnancy. You can't help the way you feel--and of course, first and foremost you want a healthy baby. That goes without saying.

My SIL was told that her second baby was a girl and she wasn't even that early. I forget the gestation, but her OB was doing an u/s and told her. Several weeks later they saw a penis. Boy bits can often hide out between their legs!

I haven't seen an image however, but no matter what, do try to prepare yourself for a girl. Once you know for sure, if it is a girl, you might want to have one of those 3-D elective scans to get a look at her and begin the bonding process. I hope you do get your boy, but I have to tell you, once your baby is born its gender becomes meaningless. Really. I had a very hard time wrapping my mind around having a boy and very soon after his birth had completely forgotten about gender. You just don't care, you love them so much. Good luck!


----------



## Tigerlilly4

I'm an ultrasound tech and my baby's nub was very girl like for 3 weeks. Then at 14 weeks, it became more prominent and raised. Baby is def a boy that we could see from 16 weeks on. Anything could happen in my opinion now...he tricked all of us! Hope you are doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Sunseal

See I'm the total opposite, I already have a little boy and I am absolutely desperate for a little girl this time. Me and OH can only really afford 2 kids, 3 kids becomes expensive with new cars, new housing etc. Ever since I was a little girl, and I imagined having children, it was always a little girl I pictured. Having a boy first was fine as I knew I had the second chance and I did want one of each. However, now I know that this is my last chance, I am so so desperate for a girl. It sounds terrible but I know that I'll be so devastated for a while if this one is a boy. Obviously I will get over it love him all the same, but I'll always have a hole in my heart for my little girl!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## tryfor2

While I'm glad to hear your baby is healthy--as, no doubt, are you--I am sorry to hear it is not what you were hoping for. Give yourself some time to grieve. Gender disappointment is a genuine issue. From the other side of it however, I must tell you that your disappointment will very likely fade away once your sweet girl is born. I never thought I'd be able to bond with a boy and I now couldn't feel closer to or love my little son more. Sometimes these things happen for reasons greater than we can fathom. I've been there though, and I understand. Be gentle with yourself.


----------



## Hoping4Four

I'm pretty good as guessing nubs, I used to be a member of in-gender and always have a go at guessing what my friends are having based on their 12 week scan. I've been wrong a couple of times, though!

It's not 100%, that's for sure. I hope you get your boy.. But girls are amazing too, I promise :)


Edit: sorry, I didn't see your update! Congrats on your daughter, I'm sure you'll fall in love with her once she's here, even if you do feel disappointed now. Big hugs.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## babylove x

I didn't realize this was old ! NEVERMIND !
My first was a girl she's so excited to be a big sister n girls are usually more involved naturally it's fun! 

Xx


----------

